# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Voronezh

## ewffy

Voronezh   ::  
Voronezh is a city in 536 kilometers (333 miles) to the south from Moscow. It'll take you about 6-9 hours by bus to be in Moscow.
Actually it's a city of contrasts - there are poor, decent and kinda   ::   luxurious places and districts. 
The cost of living allows a foreigner from EU or USA to behave like a king and not worry about money.
There is a proverb or saying - Москва Воронеж - хрен догонишь)
Well, actually there is another one: Жизнь прекрасна в Нидерландах, а в Воронеже - г..вно   ::   
There is a link to more than 100 photos of Voronezh.  http://citytowers.ru/viewtopic.php?id=2186

----------


## Basil77

> There is a proverb or saying - Москва Воронеж - хрен догонишь)

 I didn't hear this proverb before. It looks like it's a saying about a train.

----------


## ewffy

Ну да, просто в фильме ещё "Хочу в тюрьму" та же фраза была, но в Воронеже эту фразу воспринимают неадекватно  :fool" : не в пользу Москвы   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> There is a proverb or saying - Москва Воронеж - хрен догонишь)
> Well, actually there is another one: Жизнь прекрасна в Нидерландах, а в Воронеже - г..вно

 Глаза закроешь - паришь;
Глаза откроешь - воронишь...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## dondublon

Is that true, that there is monument for The Raven and a Hedgehog in Voronezh?
(Because Воронеж = Ворон + Ёж.)

----------


## SergeMak

Бывал я в этой деревне, мнящей себя столицей Черноземья. Основное впечатление: одна большая пробка. А еще в Воронеже живет и орудует Снежена Денисовна из "Нашей Раши".

----------


## Hanna

Looks like a nice city. And newly renovated! 
I've heard of it before, but can't remember the context.

----------


## xdns

This cartoon brings Voronezh to my mind  ::

----------

